# ebay -dont seem to be selling anything :(



## blinkbelle (5 Nov 2007)

hi,

Ok so Im pretty new to ebay. I have been a buyer for nearly 2years and have 100% positive feedback.

I decided to have a clear out and try and make some money however I just cant seem to get any sales on ebay.

I include a picture and give an accurate description and I think im posting the item in the right area.

Is there anything else I can do to attract people? Im not pricing the stuff to high either.  

Or maybe it takes a while to build up a reputation if there's anyone here on ebay that sells stuff maybe you could give me some advice??

I have loads a good stufff to sell.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Nov 2007)

blinkbelle said:


> Im not pricing the stuff to high either.


Maybe your potential buyers disagree? What about shipping costs?


> Or maybe it takes a while to build up a reputation if there's anyone here on ebay that sells stuff maybe you could give me some advice??


How many positive feedback posts do you have?


----------



## blinkbelle (5 Nov 2007)

Hi clubman,

I have 45 feedbacks. 

Well I had a top for sale which I started the bidding at 0.99 and got a good few looks going by the page counter things. I had the top marked €1.50 postage to Ireland and €2.50 to uk and contact me for other postage destinations. Is this to deer? I have being trying for nearly 4months and have not sold a single item


----------



## efm (5 Nov 2007)

blinkbelle said:


> I have loads a good stufff to sell.


 
Aha...therein may lie the problem 

Maybe nobody else thinks that your stuff is good - or they think they can get it brand new for a price near to what you're asking for.

BTW quite a high proportion of stuff goes unsold on ebay - I think it is about 52%.


----------



## efm (5 Nov 2007)

blinkbelle said:


> Well I had a top for sale which I started the bidding at 0.99 and got a good few looks going by the page counter things. I had the top marked €1.50 postage to Ireland and €2.50 to uk and contact me for other postage destinations. Is this to deer? I have being trying for nearly 4months and have not sold a single item


 
Personally I would never buy second hand clothes (or previously loved if you prefer) from anywhere - let alone ebay - I just wouldn't feel comfortable wearing something that someone else did "god knows what" in


----------



## ClubMan (5 Nov 2007)

blinkbelle said:


> I have 45 feedbacks.


Not a lot for a seller?


> Well I had a top for sale


Your buyer needs to be the same size and fashion sense as you which presumably limits who will be interested?


----------



## blinkbelle (5 Nov 2007)

wow 52% thats mad!! I suppose I just thought my stuff was good..oops maybe not ok well i'll price it a bit lower and see what happens.

But there's people on ebay with like thousands of feedback!!

I hear what your saying efm about clothes that particular top was new and was €10 still had the tags on it.  Interested in a bargain??? Only messing please dont kick me off


----------



## blinkbelle (5 Nov 2007)

Ok CM i guess I never thought of it like that but I also have some cool house stuff and photo albums bran new that were presents never opened and still cant sell them!

only 45 I know but there all me as buying from other ebayers, but surely everyone has to start somewhere


----------



## truthseeker (5 Nov 2007)

i suppose its like any other business, if you have things people want at a good price you will sell them.

I have noticed myself on ebay that some items get re-listed and re-listed for long periods of time.


----------



## nai (5 Nov 2007)

why not try www.adverts.ie ?


----------



## efm (5 Nov 2007)

blinkbelle said:


> I hear what your saying efm about clothes that particular top was new and was €10 still had the tags on it. Interested in a bargain???


 
Maybe - I'd have to see it being modelled though - is this a service you provide??


----------



## gar123 (5 Nov 2007)

blinbelle someone recently said to me they now list on ebay.com in us dollars to get to the larger international market


----------



## sabre Man (5 Nov 2007)

Are similar items from other sellers selling? Are there too many sellers?

Before selling on Ebay study similar auctions to see if there are buyers out there for what you want to sell.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Nov 2007)

are you sure that there are no technical issues involved - can people actually bid on your auctions?


----------



## miselemeas (5 Nov 2007)

1. If you go to the eBay website they have a very big section of tips for sellers at http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/seller-tips.html

2. Offer worldwide shipping - when you are listing you are given the option to ship to Domestic, UK, Europe, Worldwide etc

3. Sell similar items in lots of 3 to attract more bids

4. Include the brand name and size in the listing title


----------



## rabbit (6 Nov 2007)

keep at it, ebay does work....but things often sell for bargain prices....good for the buyer I suppose.   The more feedback you get the better.


----------



## europhile (6 Nov 2007)

Would you not just give the old clothes to Oxfam?  It seems a bit pennypinching to be selling secondhand tops worth 99c on ebay.


----------



## Brianne (6 Nov 2007)

Fair dues to you for the energy involved in trying to get rid of what are second hand clothes, and anything that cost that little at the start is just an ordinary item.Is it worth it in terms of hours, setting it up and then posting it off etc? Your time is valuable.Best of luck but from what I know it tends to be unusual or designer clothes that sell best on eBay. Frankly I am too lazy and just give them to Sue Ryder who tell me they either sell all their clothes or else they go on for recycling to rag factories. 
I decided long ago in relation to clothes that the best way to make money out of them was to buy far less, buy better quality , wear them often and then off to the charity shop with them. Sorry ,I know. I'm being a boring old .......


----------



## truthseeker (6 Nov 2007)

europhile said:


> Would you not just give the old clothes to Oxfam? It seems a bit pennypinching to be selling secondhand tops worth 99c on ebay.


 
It all depends on how many 99c tops you have to sell.


----------



## blinkbelle (6 Nov 2007)

Hi all.

well i did a couple of listings last night and have just checked this morning still no one biting. 

I know what you mean about the clothes..Its just that I have a lot of New clothes with tags on them never worn and I think I might be able to get something for them.  My partner is giving out about the state of our spare room..I guess I kind of buy stuff that i dont wear/wont use. need to have it clean for familly visiting at christmas!!

i am trying to be ruthless and I will give any stuff I dont want to charity.  I might bundle 5/6 tops of the one size together and try sell them that way.

Thanks again.


----------



## paddi22 (6 Nov 2007)

lifehacks has an article on how to maximise ebay sales..


http://www.randomn3ss.com/2007/08/09/how-to-list-an-ebay-auction-for-maximum-profit/


----------



## bb12 (6 Nov 2007)

i always sell my stuff on the ebay.co.uk site rather than the ebay.ie. bigger customer base.  have pretty much sold everything i put up there.


----------



## Sn@kebite (6 Nov 2007)

blinkbelle said:


> hi,
> 
> Ok so Im pretty new to ebay. I have been a buyer for nearly 2years and have 100% positive feedback.
> 
> ...


I know people with more than 45 feedback scores who post their stuff on ebay.ie.
I was recommended by a user on here to post my stuff on ebay.co.uk and I sold a product just there with no feedback at all, and the first bid came in after 4 days. (Now I have feedback 1, 100% positive)

So maybe it's also a problem posting on ebay.ie? - If that's what you're doing.


----------



## BlueSpud (6 Nov 2007)

truthseeker said:


> It all depends on how many 99c tops you have to sell.


 
Not even sure about that, it tskes a while to list the stuff.


----------



## rabbit (7 Nov 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> So maybe it's also a problem posting on ebay.ie? - If that's what you're doing.


 
When listing the add, as far as I remember you can tick the boxes of countries where you will post to, and the cost of posting there.   As the UK is relatively close + contains so many e-bay users, you will find most of your customers will come from there, so make sure your listing is visible to UK potential buyers.


----------



## mell61 (8 Nov 2007)

Like the OP i recently did a clear out and realised I have a number of items still in boxes taht i'm very unlikely to use.
I started to read up on Ebay to see what needs to be done, and discovered that there seems to be a problem with the way they are working with irish users on ebay.ie.

I've read through the thread below and it looks like .ie users aren't being adverstised on .com or .co.uk.... and there also seem to be issues with the reserve pricing, only .ie can't set a reserve is seems!

[broken link removed]

I jsut had a quick read through on this thread and its looking like it may be due to using ebay.ie.     
I'm really considering seeing can I set up on .com site instead.

have any other posters any info on this?


----------



## Sn@kebite (8 Nov 2007)

rabbit said:


> When listing the add, as far as I remember you can tick the boxes of countries where you will post to, and the cost of posting there.   As the UK is relatively close + contains so many e-bay users, you will find most of your customers will come from there, so make sure your listing is visible to UK potential buyers.


I can't select "post worldwide". And also the quantity is greyed out.


----------



## miselemeas (8 Nov 2007)

I normally list on ebay.com to maximise the number of hits and potential buyers. However, I will use ebay.co.uk or ebay.ie if they have a special offer on reduced listing prices. I have almost 300 feedbacks and offer shipment Worldwide.


----------



## blinkbelle (11 Nov 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the help here. I was listing on .ie and only getting 30 views per item..so i put them on .co.uk and got alot more plus wait for it yes I sold one of my new tops with tags     really chuffed...


however when i log into paypal to accept the payment it wont seem to go through? anyone have any ideas why? i use paypal all the time and have never had any problems with it.  It asks me do i want to upgrade my account click here...i dont then below if you want to continue and accept this payment without upgrading your account click here. I click and just a box comes up with..try again and return to homepage. thats all theres no the payment didnt go through or anything. 

hoping someone can help...


----------



## truthseeker (11 Nov 2007)

blinkbelle said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for all the help here. I was listing on .ie and only getting 30 views per item..so i put them on .co.uk and got alot more plus wait for it yes I sold one of my new tops with tags     really chuffed...
> 
> 
> however when i log into paypal to accept the payment it wont seem to go through? anyone have any ideas why? i use paypal all the time and have never had any problems with it.  It asks me do i want to upgrade my account click here...i dont then below if you want to continue and accept this payment without upgrading your account click here. I click and just a box comes up with..try again and return to homepage. thats all theres no the payment didnt go through or anything.
> ...



Ring Paypal - there is a helpline number in their contacts section - they are generally very helpful on the phone.


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Nov 2007)

And do not post any items until you get payed first.


----------



## Conshine (12 Nov 2007)

I am a keen ebayer and the postage costs are a factor for me. No point in selling the item for 99c and offering postage at €10. Keep postage costs reasonable.
Many times I have bought an item and the seller adds postage costs of €5 and when the item arrives, the postage mark says €2.
I know packaging costs, but this is excessive.

I ebayed in the UK when living there and sold things very easily over there - now living in Ireland  andfinf that the the smaller community and expensive postage costs limits your market


----------



## foxylady (12 Nov 2007)

blinkbelle said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for all the help here. I was listing on .ie and only getting 30 views per item..so i put them on .co.uk and got alot more plus wait for it yes I sold one of my new tops with tags     really chuffed...
> 
> 
> however when i log into paypal to accept the payment it wont seem to go through? anyone have any ideas why? i use paypal all the time and have never had any problems with it. It asks me do i want to upgrade my account click here...i dont then below if you want to continue and accept this payment without upgrading your account click here. I click and just a box comes up with..try again and return to homepage. thats all theres no the payment didnt go through or anything.
> ...


 
You have to upgrade your account to receive payment as you have now become a seller also paypal takes a percentage out of this amount as well.


----------



## blinkbelle (12 Nov 2007)

Hey guys. 

thanks again is it hard to upgrade the account..I tried looking at it but paypal just kept getting stuck on me. That payment did go through this morning for me..and paypal charged I think 83 cent. do i have to pay to upgrade? Im really not a computer wizz and finding it tricky enough selling on ebay! im a disaster!    I am keeping the postage low and Im checking on the an post website to see how much items cost to post..then there is the packaging to take into consideration aswell.


----------



## Sn@kebite (12 Nov 2007)

blinkbelle said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> thanks again is it hard to upgrade the account..I tried looking at it but paypal just kept getting stuck on me. That payment did go through this morning for me..and paypal charged I think 83 cent. do i have to pay to upgrade? Im really not a computer wizz and finding it tricky enough selling on ebay! im a disaster!    I am keeping the postage low and Im checking on the an post website to see how much items cost to post..then there is the packaging to take into consideration aswell.


Hi,

Not sure what _foxylady_ is on about 

Maybe she was talking about becoming a Verified paypal user?

But you cannot list an item on *any* ebay site until you are paypal verified, so the mere fact you accomplished this means you are ok and already have.

When you login on the home page it should say up the top:


*My Account Overview *

Welcome, <*your name*> (yourname@whatever.com) edit profile 
Account Type: Premier
Status: Irish - Verified (x)

If it says "Status: Irish - Verified" you're ok.


----------



## RMCF (13 Nov 2007)

I have been buying/selling on eBay for many years (505 feedback) and often find that items can go unsold as well. I actually charge sensible p&p (unlike most of the sellers on there, who use p&p costs to subsidise their price) and 100% accurate descriptions, but alas sometimes people just aren;t interested in what you have to sell.

What I would advise is to have the best TITLE description that you can manage in the space provided. I think a lot of people don't go searching for items in the form of CLOTHES - LADIES - TOP/JACKETS - SIZE 14 - etc.

They just type their general wants into the search bar and if your description does match any of the keywords then they won't even see your item. Think what people might type into the search when you are deciding on the title. Leave out anything that doesn't really matter.


----------



## miselemeas (13 Nov 2007)

blinkbelle said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I am keeping the postage low and Im checking on the an post website to see how much items cost to post..then there is the *packaging* to take into consideration aswell.


 
FYI - I usually buy padded or Mail Lite envelopes in bulk from Viking Direct - [broken link removed]


----------



## blinkbelle (28 Nov 2007)

Hi evreyone (again) 

I wanted to come back and thanks everyone for all there tips in trying to help me sell on ebay! THEY HAVE WORKED!! Ive sold like 10 thing so far (and im just getting started) and made 250 euro inc p&P. Im just selling stuff in my house that I havent used in ages! The key is I think to have a good pic, describe item properly and be very clever with your title. ie include ladies top size 16 (as another poster here said)

I am having another slight problem and cant seem to get into the help section on ebay actually cant get into ebay at all. does anyone if it is down? was it down last night too?

I have a different email for my ebay and for my paypal account. Most people pay through paypal, ive just had someone pay me to my ebay email adress and I dont know what to do? I have asked would they might sending payment to my paypal address using the link in the invoice I sent them (i am verfied and have my ebay/paypal connected together) 1st time this has happened.

Im worrying now that this buyer may think that i am trying to scam them by  sending payment twice but im not. Does anyone if I can change my email adress in ebay without it effecting my set up with ebay/paypal?

Im sorry this all sounds so confusing, i cant even get into ebay now to check anything.

Oh I found this article as well for tips on buying and selling if anyone interested!! 

http://www.skipmcgrath.com/auction_sr/99tips.shtml


----------



## truthseeker (28 Nov 2007)

blinkbelle said:


> Hi evreyone (again)
> 
> I wanted to come back and thanks everyone for all there tips in trying to help me sell on ebay! THEY HAVE WORKED!! Ive sold like 10 thing so far (and im just getting started) and made 250 euro inc p&P. Im just selling stuff in my house that I havent used in ages! The key is I think to have a good pic, describe item properly and be very clever with your title. ie include ladies top size 16 (as another poster here said)
> 
> ...


 
thanks for the update.
about the email addresses, you can use the account preferences section of ebay to change the email address and it wont have any adverse affects on the relationship between ebay/paypal.

check with paypal where the money goes if it was sent to the wrong email address.

i used ebay last night and it kept going down with a non-responsive server error - so maybe theyre just busy with xmas shoppers.


----------



## theplumber (3 Dec 2007)

It´s not easy to sell stuff that other people would give away or bin


----------

